# Dual AV stero problem



## cconner6156 (Feb 12, 2006)

Okay so i just bought this truck but the stero didnt come with a faceplate, So i taped the button so it acts like the face plate was there. Then it would keep on cutting out on matter of instant after it being pressed in so i located a 5Amp fuse and removed it and hardwired it together, it was on a yellow cable, So After doing that was a temperory so i can get some more fuses it worked good for a week or so and now the display wont turn on, I can press the eject button and it will come out and go back it so it has power just no display? Any ideas? Its on a 1991 GMC sierra,


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

cconner6156 said:


> Okay so i just bought this truck but the stero didnt come with a faceplate, So i taped the button so it acts like the face plate was there. Then it would keep on cutting out on matter of instant after it being pressed in so i located a 5Amp fuse and removed it and hardwired it together, it was on a yellow cable, So After doing that was a temperory so i can get some more fuses it worked good for a week or so and now the display wont turn on, I can press the eject button and it will come out and go back it so it has power just no display? Any ideas? Its on a 1991 GMC sierra,


 You want me to help you use a radio that has no face plate, you bypassed the fuse and hard wired it, you can't figure out why its not working anymore? I'd assume the temporary fix is the issue or rather was. You need to get another radio or the face plate for that one, probably will not help you now.


----------

